# Historic Premillenialism



## Calvin Cormier (Feb 21, 2005)

A site (blue letter?) stated that this view believes that animal sacrifices will be taking place in a Jerusalem temple *while* Jesus is reigning on earth.

I know a few Historic premillers but they do not share that belief.

Are they the exception?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 21, 2005)

I was Historic Premil for a long time... most of the Christians I know are Historic Premil... and I've never known any historic premil adherent argue this position.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 21, 2005)

That position is basically part of _some_ extreme Dispensational systems, such as that of John Hagee. (He even believes that _current_ Jews don't have to accept Christ since they have their own covenant with God.) But as Ben said, that should not be confused with _Historic_ Premillennialism.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calvin Cormier_
> A site (blue letter?) stated that this view believes that animal sacrifices will be taking place in a Jerusalem temple *while* Jesus is reigning on earth.
> 
> I know a few Historic premillers but they do not share that belief.
> ...



This is standard old-line Dispensationalism. You can find it in Scofield, Chafer, et al. Some see the sacrifices as "memorials" some as effacacious.


----------



## Preach (Feb 21, 2005)

Ben,
What millennial position do you now take?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Ben,
> What millennial position do you now take?



This may sound strange... but sort of a "pessimistic" (in terms of the moral state of the world) amil.
By that I mean: for the most part, the moral state of the world will generally "wax and wane" throughout history. However, I do see the Bible teaching a period of increased wickedness (coinciding with the release of the dragon at the end of the millennium) just prior to Christ's return and the ultimate destruction of the wicked and the judgment of all.

There really isn't too much hermeneutical difference between the historic premil and the amil positions. It wasn't too big of a jump at all.


----------



## Calvin Cormier (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you all re Historic Premillenialism and "animal sacrifice"
That site had me confused with their (false) claim.
I will try to find that site again and correct them.


----------

